# Questions About Making a 12ft Wood Skiff



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's an easy build Eric. Try a cardboard model first.
That will give you an idea how the plywood will bend,
and what the panels need to be, in order to end up with
the shape you want. Cardboard and tape let you build fast,
and modify fast. Once you have the total shape and layout
you want, then you're just going to build if full size, you'll
already understand the sequence you need to build in.
What I see is a uncomplicated lumberyard skiff, that can be
built from any exterior grade, void free plywood. You've seen
my build, and B.Lee has his ongoing, the Sawdust Skiff. Both
show, start to finish, the process you'll be going through.
Build it, and I expect lots of pics of the build to be posted.
That way I can make wisea$$ remarks at your expense.

 

Or you can save the time and expense and buy a Gheenoe,
because after looking at your drawing, and comparing it
to the 13, they look the same.

;D

http://www.gheenoe.net/thirteenft.html


----------



## cojo_69 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Eric, get an older 13 highsider and you can do this to it. Looks like something you want. 

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4862


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey Eric, get an older 13 highsider and you can do this to it. Looks like something you want.
> 
> http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4862



I haven't been able to find one. I have been looking. I would b e looking for one that needs work, so I expect to not pay much for it. Most of the ones on craigslist are all 800, 700, etc.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That's an easy build Eric. Try a cardboard model first.
> That will give you an idea how the plywood will bend,
> and what the panels need to be, in order to end up with
> the shape you want. Cardboard and tape let you build fast,
> ...



Just off the top of my head, I'd say the hull would be about 12 feet to the motor mount, and then the sponsons would be about a foot making it 13 feet overall. 
I think it would plane easier than a 13 gheenoe. Which wasn't very easy to plane with my 5hp merc. A buddy of mine used to have one and we fished out of it a lot. It's not exactly what I'm looking for. Don't get me wrong, it's a good starting point, but it's not what I have in mind.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you build it...I will watch!

and make useless suggestions after the fact... 

Build a scale model first, take pics and post them.
Let's see the boat that exists only in your imagination.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just drew up a half ass drawing on photoshop. something like this, but with the front bottom rounded off. 










I'm no engineer, so I have no clue if these desired dimensions would even work. lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You've worked in sheet metal,
you know that what gets drawn on paper
has to be solved differently in sheet metal.
Build them models, post them pics.
About the sponsons, I'm not sure your transom is wide enough
to allow the engine to be mounted and then steered safely
due to lack of clearance...

See, I'm making comments already!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You've worked in sheet metal,
> you know that what gets drawn on paper
> has to be solved differently in sheet metal.
> Build them models, post them pics.
> ...


I'll figure out exact dimensions once I tweak with some models. I would hope to be able to do some sponsons. I would like the hull to be 4ft wide. I figure if the sponsons are a foot wide, the motor would have about 2 feet to turn without any interference, but I'll have to measure it out to be sure.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

This is great, more potential builders getting the bug. Once the wheels start turning in your head, it's hard to stop!

I considered a sponson design on my skiff, but nixed the idea early on. In your case, you would benefit more from the added buoyancy of that portion of the hull, given a full transom. Your 5hp doesn't weigh enough to warrant the added sponson buoyancy. That sounds a little contradictory, but should make sense if you think of the sponson as an additional part, not an integral part of the hull.

What made you start with a 13' hull design?


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

sponsons on a 4 foot wide boat with only a 5 hp?? unless youre just going for a "look", id scratch the extra work... a 13 foot boat with 1 or 2 foot long sponsons is only a 12 or 11 foot boat....if your engine is a 360 degree steer, you need prob 2 feet of transom width for clearances...so, 1 or 2 foot by 1 foot sponsons wouldnt be that functional, for the amount of extra work involved....

not trying to discourage, just trying to throw some thought into the mix...

sponsons will add several more feet of "edges" and "surfaces" to finish....(glassing and sanding)


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

A lot more surface and material for the small gain in displacement they would give.

Doing the math...

12" wide
12" long
3" draft (since that's the only buoyancy benefit you'd gain, no matter how tall they were)

432 cubic inches or 0.25 cubic feet

two sponsons doubles that to .5 cubic feet

that equals an added 31 lbs of water displaced, or buoyancy added

on a 4' wide hull with the same 3" draft, you could get the same benefit by extending the hull 3"

432 cubic inches / 48" beam = 9 sq inches / 3" draft = 3" extra length

the placement of the weight of your motor is negligible in this case.

I like math


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a 12 foot jon boat and like the functionality of it. I have my slightly larger skiff with a 40hp. I've always wanted to build something, and I thought that something like that would be cool. I would think to maybe sell my jon boat and 5 hp and buy a 10hp or something for this if it ever comes to be a reality. I've spoken to a few friends about helping me and they're up for it. Although one was talking about the sponsons being irrelevant, so I was thinking about it. Like I said I'm no engineer. I've always heard that they help the boat float skinnier, and assist in planing easier. The fairing of the hull shouldn't be a problem. I am a custom auto painter, with plenty of friends that do body work. I also have plenty of body work tools like hand file, line sander, Dura Block kit, detailing d/a, etc.  I would like the rounded chine, but I don't know about the extra work involved for the rounded chine. I want something decked out so I can fish out of. I have thought about decking out a Gheenoe but I can't find one for a good price. And I'm not about to spend $500-$900 on a Gheenoe to tear apart. If only we would come across them for really cheap or free like before.  

I was originally looking for a Gheenoe before I bought my jon boat, and that's when I bought the jon boat off forum member "snooknreds2" I want something I can hook up nicely.


----------

